# birlikte olsak



## Mindlevery

Hi,

what does this mean?

*"Keşke birlikte olsak, hep mutlu olurduk"*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mrayp

I wish we were together, we'd always be happy.


----------



## zorspas

mrayp said:


> I wish we were together, we'd always be happy.


----------



## hasansabri

I would rather say it;

if only we could be together, we'd always be happy


----------



## Volcano

*Then its translation:

Keşke birlikte olabilseydik, hep mutlu olurduk*.


----------



## Mindlevery

Do not overcomplicate for me please!


----------



## Volcano

*It is clear *


----------



## Mindlevery

Yes, but I just woke up!


----------

